# 2021 Listening Project - First Two Months



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm really enjoying this, but it's even harder to find dedicated listening time than I had anticipated. But nevertheless, I've now covered 32 hours of music, so I'm averaging about 30 minutes per day. At this rate I'll be finished some time in mid-July. And since that's before Dec 31, I'll count that as a success!

I'm really looking forward to continuing with the French Piano Concertos set. An advantage of that set is that many of the pieces are short, so I should be able to fit in at least one each day. And I'd also like to get through all of the Bach Solo Violin this month, but we'll see how it goes.

Some highlights: Ives Symphony 4, Mass for St. Martial, Dvorak Piano Trio No. 4, Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1.


----------

